# My 'sort of' porta bandsaw 'stand



## fretsman (Jul 5, 2018)

Finally got around to actually sharing pictures of my HF bandsaw 'stand'. It's an aluminum plate fastened to a chunk of aluminum block which gets held in the vise. I added some extra parts and pieces to make up a so-so sort of adjustable stop. Works well and thought I'd share it for those who want a quick and dirty way of using the saw in this way. I made covers for the exposed blade for added safety.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 5, 2018)

You know, most of those hand held band saw conversion jobs scare the bejeezus out of me, but your simple solution looks like a convenient and useful tool. Good on you!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 5, 2018)

Those are handy little buggers set up that way.................


----------



## fretsman (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks folks, I appreciate that...it's a heck of a lot handier this way for me, and I thank all those who came before me to come up with great uses for these tools!


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jul 6, 2018)

fretsman said:


> Finally got around to actually sharing pictures of my HF bandsaw 'stand'. It's an aluminum plate fastened to a chunk of aluminum block which gets held in the vise. I added some extra parts and pieces to make up a so-so sort of adjustable stop. Works well and thought I'd share it for those who want a quick and dirty way of using the saw in this way. I made covers for the exposed blade for added safety.
> 
> View attachment 271258
> View attachment 271259
> View attachment 271260



That is a neat adaptation of a portable bandsaw stand. That is as neat as my SWAG off road stand plus you are not tying up bench space


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

